# Anyone interested in owning this rabbit



## tiabia0 (May 10, 2008)

Some of you may remember this is the girl I talk to through emails. Since I am unable to have him I'm looking to see if someone else will take him. 

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/for/649706609.html


----------



## Leaf (May 10, 2008)

I LOVE the look of that rabbit and would in a heartbeat but I'm in Missouri. I actually dropped the ball with an adoption from Save A Bunny when my niece was born and still kick myself over that one. The timing was simply not good in that instance. :?

I hope he finds a great home!


----------



## tiabia0 (May 27, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

I wish I could too... Someone must be interested?


----------



## Pipp (May 31, 2008)

THis bunny should be easy to place seeing as he's young, already fixed and under $20. 

Has he found a new home yet? 

Nice that RO's URL is in the ad, thanks! 



sas 


Adorable Holland Lop Bunny for sale for only [$15.00]-$20.00 - $15 (Lake Geneva)
[line]

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-04-20, 5:49PM CDT


hello, I have a holland lop bunny that i don't really have time for anymore. I would love to give him away to a family that loves animals and has time for him. He has brown spots crowding over his white soft fur. He's really lovable, cute, soft, playful, he goes to the bathroom in cage, so if you let him roam your house, he should go in his cage. Also, he loves to be held, but he teases you a lot so you'll have to catch him. He's a real loveable bunny, really, but i just don't have much time on my hands like i did. He's only 1 [maybe a year and a half], he was a show bunny, but not anymore. He's also fixed. Also, he comes with a package. He comes with his pedigree, cage, water-bottle, food, hay, bedding, hay spinner, ect. And all for $15.00-$20.00. It's a great deal. You wont regret it. Just e-mail me. And we will talk. 


Hey just one more thing. I go a e-mail that really got me thinking, and if your a knew bunny owner, or if you getting my bunny to you kids, i woul like for you guys to check this site out before you take the bunny. Rabits are more fargile than most animals. So please and thanks. [The site is listed below] 


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/


----------



## tiabia0 (Jun 2, 2008)

I haven't found him a home yet but I'm really hoping someone will give in. It's really sad when owners no longer want their rabbits and I hope the girl doesn't do something stupid before I can find someone!


----------

